# Vex vs X67C



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

sbooy42 said:


> so hardly nobody prefers the 67 over the vex, and this is evident from customers you deal with in a pro-67 community.????
> 
> Looks like your part right:lol:I'm sure alot of casual ice anglers or should I say weekend warriors prefer to look at pictures of fish. But the poll is from people all over the U.S and other countries as well
> 
> ...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

tommy-n said:


> sbooy42 said:
> 
> 
> > so hardly nobody prefers the 67 over the vex, and this is evident from customers you deal with in a pro-67 community.????
> ...


----------



## Capt.PaulC (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a 522c and love it use it on the bars of my quad for a gps then pull up to a hole drop the ducer down the hole and away u go the 400 perch i cought this year could not tell any lag time lol. Oh and for the same money as a vex i use it on the bow of my boat


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

It can hum you to sleep
you know them older folks need a nap every day:lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

tommy-n said:


> It can hum you to sleep
> you know them older folks need a nap every day:lol:


I don't need that kind of help Tommy...guys with 67's are usually exhausted from catching so many fish that sleep comes easily


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

We've got a half dozen tournaments next year let's get some Lowrance teams to compete. You could win up to $12,000 for a $200 entry fee and some heavy duty bragging rights if you can beat out those noisy flashers. You might even get Lowrance to sponsor your team after a few top ten finishes. Even maybe get to throw it in their face on national TV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

wally-eye said:


> tommy-n said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show you that there are a lot of misinformed fishermen all over the country not just in Michigan..........
> ...


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Some ppl cant change, its that simple, computers scare them even if its a little ole X67!
Im not an X owner im a LMS522 owner but they have some of the same features, lag time?? what lag time?? I can create my own lag time by reducing the PING speed and Chart speed, but on the same hand I can MAX both of those settings and get Instant readings, watch my jigging patterns, see fish near, then watch them come into the bait and see the Chart get RED, I have a buddy who uses a VEX, I out fish him regularily, I think its that he knows when the fish are there ya, BUT I know when they are COMING in as well as when they are there!
Kinda like a 2 edged knife vs. a single edged knife!

BD


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

History and lag are both useless for ice fishing. On a boat for trolling and some drifting applications a history can be good as your lines are back behind the boat. For vertical jigging presentations history serves no use full purpose. And as for splitting the screen and using fish finder/gps no thanks, I want my units separate. I think alot of people don't pay attention to detail so maybe the history scrolling across that small screen gives them more time to take it all in and process it. Kinda like how the unit works it self


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

So why can't people make their choice and be happy about it without hearing about how they made the wrong decision from some talking box on the internet? To each their own. Get what you want, can afford, etc. If you don't like it, sell it and try something else. Why do both sides have to be so arrogant/obnoxious? It's the same as Ford vs GM vs Dodge or Cat vs Yamaha vs Doo vs .....

It's fine to get some opionions on options but what does 4 pages in this thread really amount to that hasn't been covered and covered numerous times on this and probably multiple other boards?


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

you yourself complain about 4 pages of nothing , yet felt the need to bring nothing use full to the thread.

In my last post I explained why I'm not impressed, yes, it's only my opinion


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

And I knew I'd have someone post that. I could babble on why I like what I like but it's already been said. 

You feel like history isn't important. Some people do. You feel there is a lag. You've said that. How many posts/bashes does it take to get that info out though? 

I realized I'm not adding anything but most times when something like this (a vs thread) goes 4 pages there's no more useful information anyhow.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nittany..
tommy-n is the final say.. he knows all and knows what everyone else needs prefers and how they should use it. I mean if its not good enough for him why would anybody else need it. Didnt you see the pic of his bucket from yesterday.. you cant argue with that


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Why do things have to degrade to name calling? Isn't this a *sportsman* website? Shouldn't we all be all be men (or ladies), or at least mature adults?


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

karterbaseball8 said:


> I've been a vex guy for about a year, when I got my fl-18 I had never heard of the X67C, my question is.....what is up with the cost difference between the two....why is vexilar cost so much high, is it the name brand?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jamie


Because flashers cost way more to make, Vex is a smaller specialty company and mostly because they can get it, lcd fish finders used to slow down and freeze up, they have solved that problem on the ice fishing units,
Me personally, I am to the point where I would rather buy an antique green box than send a nickle to china, maybe I will suffer for my attitude, but my children wont, if I can't find it made here, I'll buy used, if I have to buy foreign it sure as hell won't have an American Corporate name on it.


----------



## heaterman (Jan 29, 2010)

Vexilar, Great Product, Customer service is amazing!!!!!! Worth every penny if you have an issue and its taken care of asap!!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey ~
Since this is about my last post in the Ice b!tcH!n' section for the year - I'd like to add:
If a flasher works for you - GREAT , but you should KNOW when to ST*U and move on ~ instead trying to get everybody to use the junk you like , I would just assume fish WITHOUT flasher electronics than to endure the sound of one of those Japanese MEAT GRINDERS.

:lol:

I learned from the old timers and I CAN do it.



Oh and ANOTHER THING:

Uh ~ blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah ,blah , blah , blah !!

:lol:
Step INTO the 20th Century you old technology-frightened illiterate old fogeys!!!!
:evilsmile

*I'll be back NEXT year to say "Flashers SUCK"!!!*

RAS

(Wanna know what the "A" stands for??? :lol: )


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

sfw1960, tell us how you really feel!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

